
When a Stranger Decides to Destroy Your Life - hbcondo714
https://gizmodo.com/when-a-stranger-decides-to-destroy-your-life-1827546385
======
slededit
The British libel laws leave some to be desired but they would have solved a
situation like this. Publications would not have been able to rebroadcast the
accusation with proof.

~~~
krageon
I think there are mechanisms in most civilized countries that allow you to
somehow stop this kind of malice. Therefore maybe it is more useful to ask
ourselves the question "Why doesn't the US?".

~~~
slededit
Almost every country has libel laws. But I think there's legitimate debate
whether retelling someone's story is considered libel if you are clear its not
a first hand account. Also in the US the website is not considered the
publisher despite their branding being everywhere and getting all the ad
revenue.

